# tyre wall cleaning



## Alex23 (Feb 6, 2011)

hi All!, few days ago I was just finishing cleaning my car and decided to put tyre shine on whilst I was applying it I gave the tyre wall a rub and found my fingers nearly black , but during the washing process i sprayed some apc over the wall and agitated it and it looked clean but obviously wasn't ? is there some sort of technique or product to use to clean tyre Walls?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

A soak in APC should do it, a stiff brush and a little elbow grease.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

apc and a good scrub with a brush


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Alex23 - spray wheel liberally with apc and scrub the rubbers with a brush (simple dish brush will do the job) wipe off excess and dry them with disposable paper towels.

Lidl only very recently sold an all purpose paper towel roll during their car week special - its two ply and 350 sheets per roll for £3.69 - still available on the shop floor while stocks last.

Finally, apply the tyre dressing of your choice, hope that helps.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i use surfex HD at about 10%, works absolute wonders! i use this to pre-clean the wheels, takes practically everything off before i have to use something like bilberry etc.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

what about degreaser? is it safe for tyres?

i normally use apc and a brush.. but was thinking of using my degreaser?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Use a strong APC/Degreaser solution, I use G101 at around 1:4, also used strong TFR before with good results. ALSO Espuma Revolution cleans tyres pretty well too. Be sure to agitate heavily.


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

When I've used autobrite very cherry, i've noticed a lot of crap coming off the tyres. I wonder if this is a suitable process to use when trying to degrease the tyres before whacking dressing on it.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

everyone's talking about cleaning tyres with APC and other degreasers - are wheel cleaners not enough ? I always find mine are fine with a good clean using Bilberry at wheel washing stage.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

hulla the hulla said:


> everyone's talking about cleaning tyres with APC and other degreasers - are wheel cleaners not enough ? I always find mine are fine with a good clean using Bilberry at wheel washing stage.


Wheel cleaner would be more than enough, if your using it then just get a little on your tyres and it'll sort it easily.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm no expert on tyre technology but aren't degreasers designed to remove oils from surfaces - and with tyres being made of the stuff wouldn't degreasers potentially degrade the tyres and make them possibly porous or crack and dry out ?

Which, apart from a safety angle, then give you a difficult surface to have to dress ?

Feel free to shoot me down in flames...just a thought


----------



## saxscott (Nov 20, 2010)

I use tardis gets all the tyre shine off


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

i tend to spray abit of bilberry onto the tyres whilst doing the wheels then rub the tyres down with a stiff bursh while i leave the bilberry on the wheels to do its magic


----------

